# No more Pop(s)



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs to let Pops become free agent

Mensah-Bonsu can play in Europe; team decides not to pick up option

05:05 AM CDT on Friday, August 31, 2007
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

The Mavericks have elected not to exercise their option on Pops Mensah-Bonsu, meaning the 6-9 forward will become a free agent Saturday. 

The team had until today to guarantee Mensah-Bonsu's contract for the upcoming season. That would have cost the team $687,456. By letting his contract expire, it means any NBA team can claim Mensah-Bonsu off waivers, although that seems unlikely as they would be responsible for his full salary this season. 

The Mavs' decision clears the way for Mensah-Bonsu to play in Europe this season, president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said. 

"Pops wants to go somewhere where he can play," Nelson said. "And this keeps our options open if we want to try to get him back in the future." 

Mensah-Bonsu played 12 games last season, averaging 2.4 points and 1.8 rebounds. 

The Mavs have 15 guaranteed contracts for this season and still are considering adding a veteran big man such as Chris Webber or P.J. Brown. That would require jettisoning another player.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The offseason woes continue :mad2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> The offseason woes continue :mad2:


At least this gives us some reason to post! :lol:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I remember the Pops bandwagon thread. It looks like the bandwagon is gonna head to Europe.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How about a Basswagon thread?

:biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes, yes... Do it, do it... Haha, Thats a great idea though. I'd jump that bandwagon.


----------



## Lord Melchett (Jun 29, 2006)

He's signed for Benetton Treviso in Italy.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Lord Melchett said:


> He's signed for Benetton Treviso in Italy.


I think that was the Mavs' intention - to give him a place to place. They might even retain his NBA rights (?)


----------

